# Harry Gregson-Williams Master Class vid



## Vision (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't know if this has been posted before.. first time I've seen this video. Pretty cool to observe his process. One of my all time favorite Hollywood composers. 

http://youtu.be/oYhxX1bUU_Q


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 17, 2015)

Peter, thanks for posting the link. Great insight into his approach, I enjoyed watching.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 17, 2015)

Great stuff, all very useful and practical information. HGW seems quite at home doing this kind of thing too.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Apr 17, 2015)

Man... that guy really is amazing! Thanks for sharing, Peter.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fantastic, thanks for this.

Film scoring is as much, if not more, about problem solving and communicating with the director than the music as music. Harry is brilliant at this, even giving Tony Scott all those hits that he wanted, which in my opinion, do NOT help the picture and would have been far more effective used more sparingly. But I understand, as Harry clearly does, that when you score a film you have to remember it is not YOUR film, you are just scoring it.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 18, 2015)

Great watch. Thank you. I wish more pro's would


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. He is great.
Also watched John Powell master class. There is a hilarious version of his famous ostinato (starts after 13:50) :D


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting that HGW seminar. I liked very much but at the same it kind of depresses me about the way and why we write music.

Mahlon


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 20, 2015)

Very, very cool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 20, 2015)

Is there a vimeo version available perhaps?

I am just getting this here:



> Unfortunately, this video is not available in your country because it could contain music from UMG, for which we could not agree on conditions of use with GEMA.



:evil:


----------



## Justus (Apr 21, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> Is there a vimeo version available perhaps?
> 
> I am just getting this here:
> 
> ...



Try Proxtube for Firefox...


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Apr 21, 2015)

Thx for sharing guys!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like he's using an older version of Cubase (from the mixer).


----------

